# What did you watch on Halloween?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone fire-up a Horror film for the holiday?

We watched The Babadook with some friends who had never seen it... awesome flick!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing last night. I was out with the kids. I plan on watching this weekend The Neon Demon. I own it but haven't had time.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdaddy (Oct 29, 2016)

I watched my grand kids get horrified by some (adult) guy dressed in a werewolf costume. Aged 2 and 3 and 5. You'd think once you had them all frightened to the point of all of them screaming and crying in fear you'd come out of character but not this jerk. He just kept at it. I had to 'correct' him.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

We watched a pile of goodies go out to some wonderful kids as they walked about trying to scare us or at lease they tried to not look bored.


----------

